# 2 Done



## myingling (Jul 20, 2013)

Been work on these 2 and finally got them glued up 


http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4030_zps3899104d.jpg

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4044_zps91cfea5d.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 20, 2013)

Good looking Calls Mike. What size is the sound board on those?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 20, 2013)

awsome as always duck


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful. I have one of your Copper in Canary wood calls and love it.


----------



## SENC (Jul 21, 2013)

Really nice!!


----------



## myingling (Jul 21, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Good looking Calls Mike. What size is the sound board on those?




All my calls I run a 3in surface with a 2.5 sound board


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 21, 2013)

Mike them are some fine looking pots!!!!  Mark


----------



## RW Mackey (Jul 21, 2013)

Great job as always, wild design on the glass.

Roy


----------

